# Female boa c.c.



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

In my last topic I wrote:

Finally I have picked up a boa c.c. female of 5'. Because she was never picked up by her previous owner she will react very agressive if you come near by. She will start hissing, shaking with her head and lay in attack position. Sometimes she actually strikes at me (but I still love her







). This behaviour is pretty impressive to see, but reminds you at the same time to the fact that it is a wild animal and will react pure on instinct. But with a lot of patience, attention and the right care I think that she will turn around (at least I hope).

For this moment:

After this time she bit me twice, from which one was pretty painfull because all the puncture wounds were infected







besides that I had to get a tetanus shot as well. At this moment she is finally turned around and I can pick her up anytime. She don't even hiss at me. Since I got her (three months now) she already has shed her skin twice and has grown 30 cm and measures 6'. Off course she will stay a wild animal that basically react on her instinct. But despite that I became very attached to her already and see her almost as a real 'pet'.

The pics are taken with my cell phine so the quality isn't too great, but you will get the idea


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

pooor mousey!! but damn that is the sh*t!!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

theanimedude said:


> pooor mousey!! but damn that is the sh*t!!!!


It was an adult rat. But I only give her dead food so the rat wasn't that poor :laugh:


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice turnaround jan. Yup, always a wild animal. They can be 'conditioned' but never trained. Damn, that bite must have hurt!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Great lookin snake









Glad to hear that she is workin with 
you on the whole being handled issue.

(but of course not till she proved her point too







)


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> (but of course not till she proved her point too :laugh: )


I know :laugh: but for now I'm prety happy that she has turn around this fast. I wasn't expecting this too happen so soon.

Thnx for the kind words guys


----------

